
Ask HN: Do you have any projects you'd like input or collaboration on? - LockAndLol
I&#x27;m sure some of you have projects you&#x27;ve been working on alone and wouldn&#x27;t mind some input on. Maybe you&#x27;re good at algorithms, but suck at UI or the inverse? Maybe you&#x27;d just like some constructive criticism, hints or tips on how to do something?<p>Maybe HN can put their collective heads together during this quarantine and work together :)
======
stephenr
Sure, I’ll bite!

I wouldn’t mind someone to look at my horribly hacked together python helper
scripts (python2: [https://bitbucket.org/koalephant/shell-script-
library/src/de...](https://bitbucket.org/koalephant/shell-script-
library/src/default/src/config-modules/config2.py), python3:
[https://bitbucket.org/koalephant/shell-script-
library/src/de...](https://bitbucket.org/koalephant/shell-script-
library/src/default/src/config-modules/config3.py))

I do not write a lot of python so you can’t hurt my feelings telling me how
bad they are. If anyone feels really bored and wants to improve them, there’s
unit tests that should help (technically the unit tests cover the shell
functions that call each helper script) in the repo.

If anyone feels ridiculously bored and wants to port one to ruby or Perl (or
heck even awk if you’re feeling particularly adventurous) I’ll be forever
grateful.

~~~
LockAndLol
Hi,

I had a quick look and here are my remarks:

\- with the [six] library, there's no need to maintain two versions

\- parsing script args yourself isn't necessary either thanks to tools like,
[argparse] (in the stdlib), [click], [docopt]

\- not quite sure why you use the RawCongigParser, but it seems like you're
modifying the behavior thereof. It might be advisable to subclass it instead

\- a little documentation wouldn't hurt

\- it's not entirely clear why the code is doing what it's doing

\- not sure what the goal of this is

Haven't run it through a linter, but I like the descriptive variable names and
methods and the spacing. The lack of a argument parser has led you to
convoluted code however: 5 levels of ifs aren't easy to read.

[argparse]:
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/argparse.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/argparse.html)

[click]: [https://pypi.org/project/click8/](https://pypi.org/project/click8/)

[docopt]: [https://pypi.org/project/docopt/](https://pypi.org/project/docopt/)

[six]: [https://pypi.org/project/six/](https://pypi.org/project/six/)

~~~
stephenr
Thanks for taking a look!

To answer some of your questions: the goal of this (the concept rather than
just this python implementation) is to read keys and values out of 'ini'
formatted files from shell, by detecting which other languages can run on the
machine (so far, python2, python3, php with DBA support, and php without DBA
support), but Python's idea of what constitutes a valid 'ini' file is more
restrictive than other languages, in that it doesn't allow for values before
the first section heading (the parts in square brackets). So that's why it
inserts a 'fake' section header and passes the StringIO object rather than
just the file itself.

I'll look into argparse - being in the stdlib is a must - the only reason this
(or it's counterpart in php) exists is because so far I've found no
practical/reliable way to reliably read/write ini files via pure shell. Having
to package up extra libs, or require a non-standard lib would defeat the
purpose.

I wonder if that's going to be the situation with 'six' \- is it a runtime
library, or more of a 'build' tool, to transpile from 3 to 2?

I honestly don't remember why I ended up using the RawConfigParser rather than
just ConfigParser - maybe one of the options for ConfigParser (e.g. disabling
interpolation), wasn't available in earlier 3.x releases. I'll try this again
when looking at the above points.

Thanks for your input, it's very much appreciated!

~~~
LockAndLol
> I wonder if that's going to be the situation with 'six' \- is it a runtime
> library, or more of a 'build' tool, to transpile from 3 to 2?

It's a runtime library. [2to3] is in the stdlib and transpiles.

> To answer some of your questions:

That whole paragraph could be put at the top of the file in a triple-quote. It
explains what the file is for pretty nicely. If you end up using argparse it
could be in the description :)

I'm glad I could help somehow. Have a nice easter!

[2to3]:
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/2to3.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/2to3.html)

------
jamil7
I've been working on a small outdoor / ultralight hiking gear management app
[https://www.packrat.app](https://www.packrat.app). I've been getting some
good feedback from memebers of the ultralight hiking community and am using
this as an opportunity to learn Kotlin Multiplatform. My initial prototype was
written in SwiftUI. From there I rewrote all the state management in a shared
Kotlin library and I'm now slowly working on the Android version using Jetpack
Compose. The whole stack is experimental and has been a fun and sometimes
frustrating learning experience. Would love some feedback from HN on the app
and my general approach.

------
hidiegomariani
I'm pretty bad at front-end but last few days I've been playing around with
d3js and I've done a new section of my Golang Cafe job board - Salary Insights
[https://golang.cafe/Golang-Developer-Salary-USA](https://golang.cafe/Golang-
Developer-Salary-USA) it's open source too [https://github.com/golang-
cafe/golang.cafe](https://github.com/golang-cafe/golang.cafe)

~~~
LockAndLol
Unfortunately, I'm most inept at UI but I like the idea. The graphs look
pretty smooth.

Hopefully somebody will be able to give better feedback.

------
brettkromkamp
I’ve been working on and off for about a year on
[https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/), a (collaborative)
knowledge base application. It’s open source
([https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise))
so contributing code is always appreciated but having some road map-level
input would be great, as well ;)

~~~
LockAndLol
As a python developer maybe I could help with code, but I'm lacking
understanding as to what the project actually does and how it compares to,
say, a mind map.

How would you describe this in under 5 minutes to a interested friend or
family member / layman at a social gathering? If you have the time, make a
video, put it on peertube and link to it in your readme. It'll take a few
hours or so to do it right, but it might help.

~~~
brettkromkamp
Thanks for your input. Really appreciate it. Yes, I’ll record a short video
explaining the use case for the application. Have been meaning to do it for
some time, actually.

A somewhat superficial way to describe the application is perhaps to call it a
more semantic wiki; for example, the application allows you to establish
semantically meaningful relations between topics (i.e., defining not only the
type of relationship but also what role each topic plays within the context of
the relationship). There is much more to the application than just that, but
it is an example of how the application allows you to model/express a
knowledge domain.

~~~
LockAndLol
I look forward to the video. The project looks interesting and it could be
useful once I understand more about the project and how it works.

------
chupa-chups
We're working on an (at the moment manually curated, rule-based) AI devops
solution, generating build definition(s) and deployment scripts automatically.
Deployment may be docker based, single-instance test deployments, blue/green,
hardware backed production deployments and anything above.

You're picking the environment you deem necessary and affordable, and our
solution will automatically create appropriate build + deployment scripts for
you. We promise no lock-in, generated scripts are downloadable and executable
on-premises.

Our working MVP currently supports Java/Gradle based backends and angular /
react based frontends. Supported databases are currently PostgreSQL. Supported
cloud platforms are currently AWS, Azure to come next.

Roadmap:

* Azure support

* Google cloud support

* .net core backend support

Our own platform runs using our own product. We're searching for a select few
alpha customers (lifetime free, incl. support).

If you're interested post a public comment here. No public details will be
provided. The planned public alpha launch date will be around September 2020.

------
total_plus
I have been working on [https://turbovar.com](https://turbovar.com) , which is
a Java SaaS Template. Input on how to improve the landing page and how to
increase customer acquisition would be highly appreciated.

